# Lead Museum Security Officer Amherst College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Lead Museum Security Officer*
Amherst College 
in Amherst, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 09/01/2022
*Category:* Arts and Museum Administration; +1

*Amherst College*


Amherst Campus
Amherst Staff
Regular
Part time
JR1823

Amherst has taken a leadership role among highly selective liberal arts colleges and universities in successfully diversifying the racial, socio-economic, and geographic profile of its student body. The College is similarly committed to enriching its educational experience and its culture through the diversity of its faculty, administration and staff.

*Job Description:*

Amherst College invites applications for the Lead Museum Security Officer position. The Lead Museum Security Officer is a part-time (24 hours per week), year-round position, job group and level AO-2. Given Amherst's distinction as one of the most diverse liberal arts colleges in the country, the successful candidate will demonstrate the w ays in which they bring value to and will work towards supporting a broadly diverse community.

The Lead Museum Security Officer (LMSO) assists the Museum Security Supervisor with the administrative duties of Amherst College's Museum Security Department serving the Mead Art Museum, Beneski Museum of Natural History, and Russian Cultural Center. Works in close collaboration with the Beneski Museum and Museum Security Staff, and reports to the Museum Security Supervisor.

In addition, performs the duties of a museum security officer which includes the coverages of open shifts.

Due to the nature of the position, evening or weekend work may be required.

Summary of Duties and Responsibilities

*Staffing*

Assist Museum Security Supervisor with preparation of monthly Security Staff Schedule.
Coordinate and post Beneski Student Docent schedule with direction from Beneski Museum Educator.
Train a diverse set of Beneski Student Docents on security procedures.
Receive call-out notification and coordinate staffing coverage in absence of Museum Security Supervisor.
Refer supervisory issues to Museum Security Supervisor.
Reviews security officer log notes and prepares reports for the Museum Security Supervisor
Maintains the training database for security officers, contact lists and face sheets for a diverse set of Museum and Security Staff
*Museum Security Officer Role*

Cover regular gallery shifts as determined by schedule.
Ensure coverage for Museum Security Officer break times in absence of Museum Security Supervisor
Cover open shifts and vacancies, and perform other duties of a security officer as needed.
*Security Logistics & Administration*

Coordinate security logistics for the Beneski Natural History Museum including access to the museum and special arrangements for classes, exhibits, and events with collaboration of Beneski Educator and Staff. Ensure all appointments are posted on shared calendar, and early openings are posted on schedule.
Prepare shift notes for officers to review at start of each shift, listing classes, events, facility work, and other appointments happening at each museum.
Coordinates regular walk-testing of alarm system at Beneski Museum with security officers.
Coordinates photographic documentation of new exhibitions for condition reference.
Assist Museum Security Supervisor with filing of departmental documents.
*Uniform Management*

Maintain inventory of all uniform items, both in-house ready to be issued, and items currently issued to each officer.
Re-issue or order uniform items for new employees, order replacement uniform items as needed for current employees.
Manage returns of uniform items as needed. Submit finalized orders to Museum Security Supervisor for invoicing and budget tracking.
Qualifications

Required:

High School diploma or equivalent
6 months of experience in private security and/or law enforcement
Strong verbal and written communication skills, problem solving, organizational, time management, interpersonal and customer service skills
Understanding of bias and anti-bias practices
Commitment to working with a diverse and inclusive community
Working knowledge of MS Office, Outlook, and Excel
Ability to work independently and as a member of a team
P r e f e r r e d:

Associate's Degree or Bachelor's Degree (Criminal Justice, Administration, and/ or Emergency Management)
Law Enforcement or Professional Security Officer Certification
Certified Institutional Security Supervisor (IFCPP)
*Amherst College requires all employees to be fully vaccinated for COVID-19 (medical and religious exemptions may apply).*

Amherst College is pleased to provide a comprehensive, highly competitive benefits package that meets the needs of staff and faculty and their families. Benefits are an important part of our overall compensation, so it is critical that you review all of the options to ensure itmeets your total compensation requirements. Click here for Benefits Information .

Interestedcandidates are asked to submit a resume and cover letter online at Amherst College Employment Opportunities . *Please be sure to upload all requested documents prior to clicking Submit. Applications cannot be revised once submitted.* Review of applications will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled.

To find information about job group and level (JGL) follow this link.


----------

